# Native Support For Alac On Liberty?



## FlyinLulz (Oct 23, 2011)

I love Liberty right now, but my entire music library is in Apple Lossless (alac). I tried using the app Andless but it stops playing after each track, freezes, then has to be force stopped. Anyway to make the liberty music player support ALAC?

Teleport Successful


----------

